# Anybody with a DRV mobile suite?



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking at them. Some good reviews, some bad. Any experiences. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

We got a new one in February. Ours is the 43' Atlanta.

We are very pleased. We did the Elite Suites upgrade on carpet, furniture, and got the fiberglass roof. 

Not sure how big the one is you are looking at, but, be ready for a load, they are heavy.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

We are looking at the Cincinnati . What are you pulling it with? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Are ya'll living in it? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pull it with a 2013 Ram 3500. That was the only 1 ton rated high enough when I bought it. 

No we don't live in it, it is our weekend condo on wheels. You could live in them though, with standard things like dishwasher, full size AC fridge, a lot of people call them home 24/7


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yea. I been full time for over 24 years. I been putting off the high end units but I'm now thinking about it. Im 54 and never owned a home in my life. 
Am thinking I just may retire in my rv. After 24 years of rv life you think your ready for a foundation until you think about taxes, lawn needs, maintenence, roofs, and so on. So I don't know man. ......... lot to think about. What I do like about the rv is on the coast u can take your home with u when running from a storm. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pipeliner345 said:


> Yea. I been full time for over 24 years. I been putting off the high end units but I'm now thinking about it. Im 54 and never owned a home in my life.
> Am thinking I just may retire in my rv. After 24 years of rv life you think your ready for a foundation until you think about taxes, lawn needs, maintenence, roofs, and so on. So I don't know man. ......... lot to think about. What I do like about the rv is on the coast u can take your home with u when running from a storm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yep. That is why we never bought another bay home.

I think you would really like the DRV products. The quality is a big step up.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Im looking very hard at construction. That is paramount for me. I'm tired of third rate Construction. So far, that's all I've found in all the rv's I have owned. In 2011 we bought a new 40 Stoneridge by KZ. It's junk. 54k

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They have 4" thick walls and extra insulation. Our 43 Voltage with three ac's used 180/ mo in electric last summer, and that was for weekend use only. The DRV bill has been almost half.
Add tot hat you get Hydraulic over electric brakes, air ride suspension, fiberglass roof as an option, hydraulic slides etc. It also has a sleep member bed, which is more comfortable than our bed at home.
Not sure how much looking you have done, but, DRV is mostly special orders. I think they stock some at a few dealers, but, the inventory will be limited.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you had any issues with your unit to date? i read where they had some major management problems couple years back and the quality in construction went way down. read someone bought them out, changed mgmt , but im not 100% on this. had some big issues with the bed slides. do you have the schwintek electric slide on the bedroom? any problems there?
we are looking really hard at them. they have great floorplans!


----------

